# North Louisiana/Where to ride?



## hayleyjoz (May 27, 2007)

Actually- In Doyline,close to Haughton...moved here from Austin Tx...I would like to continue riding...Don't know where to go...and where not to go. Any suggestions?


----------



## msl819 (Oct 21, 2005)

haleyjoz,

man dyline is a long way from austin. i moved in the other direction from north la to texas. there are some great country highways up in that area with some nice shoulders. the best advice i could give you is get in a car a scout a route. there is some great riding around lake bistineau, up in the benton area, and over towards ruston there are miles amd miles of back roads for great riding. The drivers up in that part of the world are complete ignorant of spandex clad two wheelers, but i never thought myself to be un safe. best advice i can give you is get lost on the bike one afternoon. just be careful of large 4x4 vehicle going too fast. enjoy the rides!


----------



## jaybike (Oct 26, 2003)

*Let me show you around.*

Haley, I live in Minden. We have a group of 6(ona good day) that ride regular routes around Webster, Claiborne and Bossier parishes. Slow to moderate pace, short afterwork rides up to 5 hr cruises on weekends. Varied terrain and road conditions. I'm a roadie, but ride trails at Bodcau park, Caney Lake, etc during the winter. We have a NO DROP rule always for everybody--hell, we can't afford to lose anybody, it's hard enough finding people who want to ride. 
A good loop in your area is from Doyline go south toward Bistineau state park, hang a right toward Koran, west to hwy 157, right on 157, north back to Haughton, right at the light, through Haughton and back out to Doyline. 
Camp Zion road runs from downtown Haughton down to south of Doyline, another... I could go on and on.

Drop me a message if you want to join us. [email protected]


----------



## Bandit390 (Nov 13, 2006)

Howdy,

I live in Haughton. I usually start at my house and ride around lake bistineau. I live on sligo road (real close to 157 intersection) Start in Haughton => Doyline => Sibley => Ringgold => back to haughton. I ride every weekend and once during the week. Im not riding the roads this weekend, due to the Red River tri.

EDIT: Click on my user gallery under my name to see pics of some of the roads.

Hope to see you on the roads.

email = [email protected]


----------

